# Share your scan pics!!!!!



## Dreambaby69

I have put this thread up before and only few ladies replied to it but i know that we can all do better so ................PLEASE can all mums out there who have confirmed their LO's gender via Ultra Sound or BIRTH pls paste a scan either 12wks or 20wks and then tell us confirmed gender, so that us mums who don't want to find out can compare, PLEEEEEEEASE can all mums join in and make it FUN. THANK U ALL!!!!!!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## TNW

I will post later today I have my 20 wk scan later today


----------



## susan36

my little boys scan pic 12 wks and 22 weeks 

12 weeks 


22 weeks


----------



## jenniferttc1

12 weeks and 20 weeks 
3rd picture is 16 weeks, they couldnt get a profile at 20 weeks, but a facial photo
 



Attached Files:







babycagwin12.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 76









haiden 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 78









BABY CAGWIN_0001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 82


----------



## geckorachel

Yep sure...think my pics are on your previous thread too... I'm having a girl

Here is my 12 week
https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6052/6303824544_32c244707e.jpg
Rubbish photo of our scan from yesterday (cropped for facebook) by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr

here is my 16 week
https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6224/6406000889_90b2bbe1a9.jpg
2d scan of our baby at 15 weeks 5 days by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr

Here is my 20 week

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6595330669_d18ed5a07a.jpg
20week2 by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr



enjoy! xxx


----------



## stacey3690

my 11 and 16 week GIRL scans :cloud9:


----------



## laura077

Profile at 19+3
https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1940/profilecx.th.jpg 

Boy at 19+3
https://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4764/boy2i.th.jpg


----------



## baby_mama87

My little man at 20+1 :cloud9: everyone was telling me he looks massive :wacko:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 25 KB
Views: 81


----------



## ems

Our little girl at 21 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 112


----------



## Maidenet

Baby :) At 18 week private sexing scan!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 44


----------



## cherry22

Hers my 11+5 scan pics! I cant wait for my 20 week one, not till feb though! :(




I dont know if we will find out what we are having ive had guesses on here for girl and boy so someones bloody right!!! xx


----------



## Lyd

baby_mama87 said:


> My little man at 20+1 :cloud9: everyone was telling me he looks massive :wacko:
> 
> xxx

Awwww he does look massive. I wanna snuggle him


----------



## kirsteen

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/405959_215748588505232_100002102778743_485713_1603916436_n.jpg 


thats a 12 weeks, 20 week scan is on monday so will find out the gender then woo!


----------



## babygirlhall

12wk scan, private gender scan at 16wks plus potty shot...GIRL and 20wk confirmed GIRL!!! x
 



Attached Files:







12wks..jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 72









16+4.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 64









Its a girl!.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 104









BG 20wks.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 84


----------



## Dreambaby69

All lovely scans. Do keep it coming ladies!


----------



## Dreambaby69

baby_mama87 said:


> My little man at 20+1 :cloud9: everyone was telling me he looks massive :wacko:
> 
> xxx




oh yea he definitely looks huge....not to scare u though lol


----------



## Jennifurball

Here is my princess at 16 weeks (with potty shot) and the other is my 20 week scan. :)
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 91









Scan4.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 54









DSCF4749.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm having a girl :pink:

12 weeks:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386523_10150967628220473_743965472_21764830_309063311_n.jpg

18 weeks:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/374905_10151113838085473_743965472_22305489_1967713674_n.jpg

Will be able to add my 20 week one after Friday :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

geckorachel said:


> Yep sure...think my pics are on your previous thread too... I'm having a girl
> 
> Here is my 12 week
> https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6052/6303824544_32c244707e.jpg
> Rubbish photo of our scan from yesterday (cropped for facebook) by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr
> 
> here is my 16 week
> https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6224/6406000889_90b2bbe1a9.jpg
> 2d scan of our baby at 15 weeks 5 days by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr
> 
> Here is my 20 week
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6595330669_d18ed5a07a.jpg
> 20week2 by Rachel Rudhall (prev Eveleigh), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy! xxx



I swear, ur 12 week scan looks sooooo much like mine especially the skull but everyone seems sooo convinced that i am having a boy.


----------



## Dreambaby69

There seem to be lots of girls lol. Where are the boys??


----------



## mandwrx

We've both been feeling 'boy' from the start.
But after looking here and comparing my scan pics I'm thinking girl.
Will let you know....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1295.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 52









IMG_1294.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 89


----------



## Dreambaby69

mandwrx said:


> We've both been feeling 'boy' from the start.
> But after looking here and comparing my scan pics I'm thinking girl.
> Will let you know....

.


The same thing happened to me have been feeling boy but after comparing here......I am thinking GIRL Wooo hoooo:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mandwrx said:


> We've both been feeling 'boy' from the start.
> But after looking here and comparing my scan pics I'm thinking girl.
> Will let you know....

your scan is lovely and soooo clear.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Anyone else willing to share


----------



## Katie1

I guess I'm of no help because we are team :yellow:, but here is my 21 week scan :) We both feel it's a boy.. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 392


----------



## kirsteee

Here is my 19+1 scan of lillie amelia jones!


----------



## Buddysmum89

My scan from 12 weeks and 5 days:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/Baby003.jpg

Emergency scan at 16 weeks

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/Babywaving001.jpg

And 20 weeks and 6 days - told we're team blue:happydance:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/002.jpg


----------



## Dreambaby69

Katie1 said:


> I guess I'm of no help because we are team :yellow:, but here is my 21 week scan :) We both feel it's a boy.. what do you think?

Yea i think it's a boy too


----------



## BryttanysBaby

This is my scan from 20 weeks. My little girl <3
(she has a long neck! lol)
 



Attached Files:







brielle.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 23









IMG000399.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Dreambaby69

Here is my 20 week scan but TEAM YELLOW. Turned Pink on 12 june 2012 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-16 17.42.38.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bump1

Heres a scan pic from 15+ 4, were team yellow x
 



Attached Files:







Our Rainbow.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump1 said:


> Heres a scan pic from 15+ 4, were team yellow x

we are team yellow as well he he:yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Katie1 said:


> I guess I'm of no help because we are team :yellow:, but here is my 21 week scan :) We both feel it's a boy.. what do you think?

 i think it is a boy toooo


----------



## Mrsctobe

I love looking at the progress of the scan pics:thumbup:

Heres my little man at 19weeks 4days


----------



## TinySunshine

It's a boy!

12 week scan:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00657.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Arisa

I wont know for exactly one week :happydance: but here are some 12w5day pics of our little one. My gut feeling and DH's is girl but my dad and sisters think boy....:baby:
 



Attached Files:







GillardJuliette20111205144856242.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 27









GillardJuliette20111205145909783.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 31









GillardJuliette20111205145036930.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## tryin4baby

girl :) first 2 are 12weeks 2days. second one is 19 weeks 4 days xx
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks scan.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 26









12weeks2days.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 26









19 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Lauralily

Girl! :)
8 weeks.

11 weeks 6 days.

19 weeks 6 days.


24 weeks.


----------



## JcRose18

11 Weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/384645_296127693751440_100000626352324_937965_1262856662_n.jpg

15 weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/406887_313255232038686_100000626352324_979332_1699401155_n.jpg

19 weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/406952_330550570309152_100000626352324_1029447_268008269_n.jpg

Doctor thinks its "might" be a girl but doesn't want to say with certainty. Anyone want to take a guess for me?


----------



## Vschleicher

we are on team yellow :) 18 wk 4
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13









Scan (2).jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Arisa

Jc rose I think you are having a Girl xoxo


----------



## megrenade

I didn't have a 12 week, but I had a 20 week ultrasound.. here's my little *BOY*:
 



Attached Files:







profile 2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## JcRose18

Arisa said:


> Jc rose I think you are having a Girl xoxo

Thank you! I think I am as well & the doctor "thinks" he saw overies but doesn't want to say with any type of certainty.lol.


----------



## letia659

here is what I got today at 14+6 baby is a girl! 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/2012-01-19_09-13-57_167.jpg


----------



## Arisa

wow you got girl at 14+6? lucky you, your wee princess is super cooperative ;)


----------



## purple_kiwi

20 weeks and girl
 



Attached Files:







407169_10151123012300107_824660106_22541599_1382966743_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bluesea

I won't find out till Feb 21st. But here is 12W4D scan... I literally got 50/50 guesses on boy and girl! I'm so excited and can't wait to find out :)

UPDATE 2/17/12: It's a girl! Had 18 week scan today. Everyone thought boy b/c of my symptoms but definitely a sweet girl :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-01-14 at 11.20.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 11









Photo on 2012-01-14 at 11.13.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 24









Photo on 2012-01-14 at 11.18.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Arisa

bluesea I am thinking boy for you ;)


----------



## julybabe84

The first pic shows my little smudges at 8wks. The rest are all 12+3wks gender guesses welcome I was thinking Boy/Girl but read up on skull thingy and thinking possibility of 2 girls of course I'm probably completely wrong and having 2 boys lol. 20wk scan next friday hopefully find out then if babies co-operate lol.


----------



## julybabe84

Forgot 1 lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

julybabe84 said:


> The first pic shows my little smudges at 8wks. The rest are all 12+3wks gender guesses welcome I was thinking Boy/Girl but read up on skull thingy and thinking possibility of 2 girls of course I'm probably completely wrong and having 2 boys lol. 20wk scan next friday hopefully find out then if babies co-operate lol.
> 
> View attachment 327500
> 
> 
> View attachment 327501
> 
> 
> View attachment 327502
> 
> 
> View attachment 327503
> 
> 
> View attachment 327504




i think 2 boys for u hun. let us know when u find out.


----------



## JcRose18

JcRose18 said:


> 11 Weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/384645_296127693751440_100000626352324_937965_1262856662_n.jpg
> 
> 15 weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/406887_313255232038686_100000626352324_979332_1699401155_n.jpg
> 
> 19 weeks https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/jclovee93/406952_330550570309152_100000626352324_1029447_268008269_n.jpg
> 
> Doctor thinks its "might" be a girl but doesn't want to say with certainty. Anyone want to take a guess for me?

*update: It Is A GIRL!!*


----------



## Arisa

JCrose18 said:

> Doctor thinks its "might" be a girl but doesn't want to say with certainty. Anyone want to take a guess for me?




JCrose18 said:

> *update: It Is A GIRL!!*

JC rose I KNEW it was a girl :happydance:

Here is our little girl, first one at 12weeks 5 days

the other two are her yesterday at 19 weeks four days how cute:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







GillardJuliette20111205144856242.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 14









GillardJuliette20120123133913320.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9









GillardJuliette20120123133858808.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JcRose18

Arisa: You guessed it right on!  & Love the u/s pictures!!


----------



## beth_terri

This was my sons scan pictures. One at 10 weeks and one at 20 weeks
x
 



Attached Files:







18122008(001).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15









blackberry 052.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ashiozz

Baby at 8 weeks,  20 week scan,  This is him at 24 weeks

We will see him again at 
28+1 because he has a dilated kidney :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump


----------



## chrislo4

Here are my 3 scan piccies of my precious girlie. First was at 11+3 days, 2nd & 3rd were done yesterday at 17+1 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Peach.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









LucieAlexandra.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 10









LucieAlexandra2jpg.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sequeena

Boy :)

10+6
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166102_1826822875507_1388356992_2043055_7762246_n.jpg

15+1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180638_1880001004927_1388356992_2140682_1438589_n.jpg

17+4
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189314_1910731253164_1388356992_2196016_3822392_n.jpg

18+4
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198093_1925166614039_1388356992_2218505_2183344_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198465_1941117172793_1388356992_2243112_1490368_n.jpg

20+4
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188483_1957207695046_1388356992_2266364_5060344_n.jpg

24+4
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215998_2022679771807_1388356992_2355958_5398205_n.jpg

28+4
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224107_2094438405728_1388356992_2458793_3418926_n.jpg


----------



## LilMissHappy

Here are my scan pics from 10wks and 12+2. cant wait until i get to20 weeks to find out what we are having. i keep trying to persuade hubby to let us have an early gender scan at 16 weeks but hes saying no!!!! aghhhh!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 12









032.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## disneybelle25

My little Man at 12+2 and 18+5 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







25.11.11 Noodle 12+2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









Noodle from phone.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommylam

Here's my pics from 12 weeks 1 day, 15 weeks 6 days potty shot and 18 weeks 5 days potty shot! He's all boy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







12 week 1 day NT scan.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 10









boybits.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 21









18+5weekpottyshotboy.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Dreambaby69

mommylam said:


> Here's my pics from 12 weeks 1 day, 15 weeks 6 days potty shot and 18 weeks 5 days potty shot! He's all boy!!!!

he is all boy alright. lol


----------



## wifey29

This is Spud at 5 days (as a blastocyst, taken ten mins before the transfer), 7+1 and 13+3. Less than a week until we find out if we're pink or blue :happydance:

UPDATE: We're team blue!
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-17 14.53.14.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









2011-11-17 15.20.04.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-29 10.48.43.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14









2012-02-16 18.46.52.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jamies girl

Any guesses on mine? this is my baby at 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG0002.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My little man, 13 weeks & 20 weeks :baby: 

​


----------



## Dreambaby69

jamies girl said:


> Any guesses on mine? this is my baby at 15 weeks

girl


----------



## Indigo77

|
|
|
¥


----------



## ShannonAreki

My baby boy 10 weeks and 12 weeks and 14 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-01-05 at 15.02.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo on 2012-01-17 at 11.53 #3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 12









402403_3066431695858_1115499265_3282366_1070321832_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pnf85

aww these babies are so precious! i gotta figure out how to make mine bigger so yall can take a guess.. its the pic on my avatar but i feel its too small to tell anything by that!


----------



## Dreambaby69

ShannonAreki said:


> My baby boy: 10 weeks and 12 weeks and 14 weeks xx

Awww how cute. That 3rd scan pic is heavenly:thumbup:


----------



## momto3kiddies

heres my little man at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 14 weeks (and his potty shot lol)
 



Attached Files:







8weeksono.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









12week.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 17









44.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13









boy.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jess1983

Here is mine at 20 weeks. We are team yellow so I have no idea what I am having!
https://i40.tinypic.com/314yr78.jpg https://i42.tinypic.com/2hd2wb6.jpg https://i42.tinypic.com/x1xfrq.jpg


----------



## gogosteady

Here's mines
1st - 5 day old blastocyst 
2nd - 6 weeks 
3rd - 8 weeks 1 day
4th - 10 weeks
5th - 12 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







img007.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0025.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0036.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0056.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0057.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leids

Don't know how I missed this thread before!

1st picture - 6w+5d
2nd - 12w+1d
3, 4 & 5 - 18w+1d (boy! :happydance:)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoundpic.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









songeavy12weeks.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 22









DEC12_3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 24









DEC12_2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9









DEC12_1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Dreambaby69

Leids said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread before!
> 
> 1st picture - 6w+5d
> 2nd - 12w+1d
> 3, 4 & 5 - 18w+1d (boy! :happydance:)

Your scan is sooooooooooooo clear wow . was ur boy sucking his thumb in that last scan.......aww bless


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump


----------



## StaceyKor

My lil girly at 12 weeks and 17 weeks (the side on 2d scan and 3d pic). 26w+4days 4d scan tonight....yay!!!x
 



Attached Files:







706656dd.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 146









a70f3455.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 141









7db5ecce.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

StaceyKor said:


> My lil girly at 12 weeks and 17 weeks (the side on 2d scan and 3d pic). 26w+4days 4d scan tonight....yay!!!x


Aww bless


----------



## wantingagirl

first is 7 week scan just for fun :haha:

next is 11+6 next is 16 week gender and next is 20 week scan but the pics were awful. And she is a girl :happydance:

Very last pic is 12 week scan pic of my son who is nearly 3 to compare :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







3090.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8









005 (2).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9









baby 1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









003.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantingagirl

this ones the scan of my girl actually cant find my boy scan pic lol
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies!! I love looking at everyone's scan pics. We just had a scan on Tuesday (3/6) at 22w6d. I have attached the pics! We had to go back b/c at 19 wks the baby wouldn't show its face! It FINALLY cooperated and gave up the face shots near the end of the session on Tuesday!! Shy baby :) :)
 



Attached Files:







0306021046.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









0306021047.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8









0306021744.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jamies girl

this is my 20 week scan :), any guesses? sonographer said it COULD be a boy, but she wasnt too sure xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG0008.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG0007.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## miracle35

Mine is my avatar! From a 24 week scan, the picture is from when the sonographer switched to 3D. x


----------



## jenmcn1

I had to go for a re-scan the other day, b/c at my 21 week anatomy scan they couldn't get a good view of the babys face...he or she was super active! Lol! But here is my 25 week u/s picture!
 



Attached Files:







Vernon-20120312-00479.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FeliciaD

First one is him at 8 weeks. The second is the "best" pic my doc could get of him :growlmad::haha:(is it just me, or does it look like he's upside down and facing away kinda?)
 



Attached Files:







us#1.png
File size: 147.7 KB
Views: 1









its a boy!.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c1403

Heres my little one at 13+5 
 



Attached Files:







13+5 Baby.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyann

Loving this thread but still am so torn on what I think were having!! Here's scan at 13 weeks..any guesses please!?!? It's killing me! 3 more weeks to go!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







us13w.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rainbowskin

ashleyann - looks like a lil girl to me xx

Here's my scan pic from 14 weeks, I don't know the sex yet but if anyone wants to guess? :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00032.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Indigo77

******


----------



## Audreysdance

but here is my 12 week scan. most thing a boy. April 4th we find out. I love both.
 



Attached Files:







12WEEKFETALUS_3.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## taybaby925

Well, this is my Scan from 12 weeks, 4 days!
I am currently 17 weeks, 3 days along so it's a little old!
But, we go back when I'm 19 weeks to get our big scan!

https://i42.tinypic.com/5f57b8.jpg

Sorry it's big!! Didn't know how to re-size


----------



## taybaby925

Meant 17 weeks, 2 days! A little ahead on my days lol :wacko:


----------



## Dreambaby69

ashleyann said:


> Loving this thread but still am so torn on what I think were having!! Here's scan at 13 weeks..any guesses please!?!? It's killing me! 3 more weeks to go!:happydance:

i defo think girl for u hun


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump


----------



## momofone08

Here is baby at 11+5 and again at 15+5

and baby is a :pink:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0179.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9









karlee mae.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dreambaby69

momofone08 said:


> Here is baby at 11+5 and again at 15+5
> 
> and baby is a :pink:

aww cool


----------



## ashleyann

Dreambaby69 said:


> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> Loving this thread but still am so torn on what I think were having!! Here's scan at 13 weeks..any guesses please!?!? It's killing me! 3 more weeks to go!:happydance:
> 
> i defo think girl for u hunClick to expand...


Oh my gosh I hope so!! But I'm starting to think it's a boy..maybe just cuz I want it to be a girl lol!! 
One week from TODAY!! FINALLY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

Here's both mine...first 11w 4d, and second one is 12w 3d :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-24_21.13.47.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









2012-03-26 16.14.17.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AliBiz

Sorry that meant to read 2nd one is 20w 3d....we are still team yellow but love guessing, from first I thought girl but now I'm not so sure :S


----------



## mumzie2b

9w

https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/andrearose90/IMG-20120220-005391.jpg

10+4

https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/andrearose90/IMG_2767.jpg

13w1d

https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/andrearose90/3.jpg

14w1d

https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/andrearose90/addenbrookesscan.jpg


----------



## Torz

We had our 20 week scan yesterday, we are still team :yellow: so would love some guesses

11 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04379-1.jpg

12+4 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04380-1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04381-1.jpg

20 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04542.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04543.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04544.jpg

And just to compair,

my son at 12 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356592145_665292145_5178994_1430301_n.jpg

& my son at 20 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356602145_665292145_5178996_5278964_n.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356622145_665292145_5178999_6545953_n.jpg


----------



## loveandbabies

Our baby boy at 17+2:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_12.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 26









IMAGES_3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dreambaby69

Torz said:


> We had our 20 week scan yesterday, we are still team :yellow: so would love some guesses
> 
> 11 weeks
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04379-1.jpg
> 
> 12+4 weeks
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04380-1.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04381-1.jpg
> 
> 20 weeks
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04542.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04543.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04544.jpg
> 
> And just to compair,
> 
> my son at 12 weeks
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356592145_665292145_5178994_1430301_n.jpg
> 
> & my son at 20 weeks
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356602145_665292145_5178996_5278964_n.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Facebook/Pregnancy%20Album/13315_406356622145_665292145_5178999_6545953_n.jpg

I think boy


----------



## Dreambaby69

ashleyann said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> Loving this thread but still am so torn on what I think were having!! Here's scan at 13 weeks..any guesses please!?!? It's killing me! 3 more weeks to go!:happydance:
> 
> i defo think girl for u hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I hope so!! But I'm starting to think it's a boy..maybe just cuz I want it to be a girl lol!!
> One week from TODAY!! FINALLY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

So did u find out? what are u having?


----------



## Mrs O Xx

our little girl :cloud9:

at 12 weeks 5 days



at 19 weeks exactly




Everyone thought boy according to skull theory but was definately a she at the scan :flower:


----------



## TheSmpsns

I'm glad this thread has been brought back to the top! I want to share my little parasite's progression!!! We are team blue!! 
First is 8 weeks, then 12 weeks, then the last two are at 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









11 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









Harmon_Trisha_6.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









Harmon_Trisha_17.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ljayne

Due 2nd september I am having a boy xx
 



Attached Files:







429435_242357925856134_100002457856937_530620_455236199_n.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4









561270_259306810827912_100002457856937_579279_1483060587_n.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG00078-20120322-1140.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## camerashy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/910673-update-gender-scan-pics.html


----------



## Dreambaby69

TheSmpsns said:


> I'm glad this thread has been brought back to the top! I want to share my little parasite's progression!!! We are team blue!!
> First is 8 weeks, then 12 weeks, then the last two are at 20 weeks!

I am not very good at guessing gender but from ur 20 week scan it was obvious that ur LO is a boy. I think it is the skull or maybe just instinct. 9ice scans by the way.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

bump


----------



## camerashy

Torz ......I think boy


----------



## tidyroom

Hi there, you probably don't remember me Camerashy. I spoke to you a while ago when you were trying to conceive number 3. Wow how time passes!! Congratulations on number 4. I am just starting to want to try again for number 2.


----------



## Dreambaby69

bump


----------



## camerashy

tidyroom said:


> Hi there, you probably don't remember me Camerashy. I spoke to you a while ago when you were trying to conceive number 3. Wow how time passes!! Congratulations on number 4. I am just starting to want to try again for number 2.

Omg yes I do :flower:

Pm 'd u hun:hugs:


----------



## Flutterly

Oooo i haven't spotted this post before! Here's my 12 week scan...any guesses?? 20 week is 2 weeks on Tuesday!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/602fce71.jpg


----------



## Dreambaby69

Flutterly said:


> Oooo i haven't spotted this post before! Here's my 12 week scan...any guesses?? 20 week is 2 weeks on Tuesday!!
> 
> https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/602fce71.jpg

Girl:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Girl Girl


----------



## Flutterly

Ohhhh really???!! It typically will be since we've been given boy clothes and we have boy names lol!!


----------



## wantingno.2

Flutterly said:


> Ohhhh really???!! It typically will be since we've been given boy clothes and we have boy names lol!!

Looks girly to me too x


----------



## Flutterly

Oooo interesting!!!


----------



## unisex

Could you ladies please take a guess on my nub? :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...623-12-week-gender-guess-new-photo-added.html


----------



## littlejen89

Hi guys, please can you take a guess at mine as it's gone from me being convinced it's a boy, to possibly a girl now?!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/982591-new-scan-pic-confused-now.html


----------



## Dreambaby69

unisex said:


> Could you ladies please take a guess on my nub? :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...623-12-week-gender-guess-new-photo-added.html

I think girl


----------



## Dreambaby69

littlejen89 said:


> Hi guys, please can you take a guess at mine as it's gone from me being convinced it's a boy, to possibly a girl now?!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/982591-new-scan-pic-confused-now.html

Boy


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump


----------



## Dreambaby69

Well my yellow bump turned pink on the 12th june


----------



## momofone08

Dreambaby69 said:


> Well my yellow bump turned pink on the 12th june

Congrats on your little girl.


----------



## Dreambaby69

momofone08 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Well my yellow bump turned pink on the 12th june
> 
> Congrats on your little girl.Click to expand...

Thanks hun


----------



## BUGaBOO

Our daughter at 13 weeks

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1126.jpg
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1128.jpg

And gender scan at 16 weeks

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/14918e6e.jpg
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/9ca81283.jpg

And my favourite one of her (12 weeks)

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1094.jpg


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww bless cool scans


----------



## Dreambaby69

'


----------



## Dreambaby69

BUMP.....COME ON LADIES SHARE UR SCAN PICS ......IT IS JUST FOR FUN :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Sorry ladies hope u don;t mind me posting here, we did this and it was fun and i tot i could let u ladies enjoy it too lol,


----------



## sue_88

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< that's my sweet baby. Such a clear scan picture - feel very lucky to have such a great view. That was 11w6d. X


----------



## counting

https://i45.tinypic.com/2lmm15y.jpg

My baby at 13 weeks. We don't know about gender yet. Tech tried to get an early gender determination for us but baby didn't cooperate!


----------



## thethomsons

Having a look back I def don't see a clear pattern between girl and boy skulls, there are examples of various for male and female. Can anyone else see a trend you can help me see? X


----------



## Enekai

I just had my NT scan yesterday, here it is:

https://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n377/johnlmeyer/Ultra%20Sounds/ultrasound2013012202_zpsa642369d.png

Also had the MaterniT21 test, so we'll know the gender in two weeks. We think it's a boy.


----------



## Dreambaby69

counting said:


> https://i45.tinypic.com/2lmm15y.jpg
> 
> My baby at 13 weeks. We don't know about gender yet. Tech tried to get an early gender determination for us but baby didn't cooperate!

I have a feeling that u've got a pink bundle hun :pink:


----------



## counting

Better guess than me- I have no idea!. It's funny you should say that though, as baby actually looks like me in profile. I loved that the ultrasound was high quality so we were actually able to see that baby has my nose, and a little round head like me. I wonder if that will change at the 20 week or by birth. I think the nose is pretty much set though :haha:. I'm not sure if the skull is girly or not- but I do know that baby resembles me more than my husband right now.


----------



## Dreambaby69

counting said:


> Better guess than me- I have no idea!. It's funny you should say that though, as baby actually looks like me in profile. I loved that the ultrasound was high quality so we were actually able to see that baby has my nose, and a little round head like me. I wonder if that will change at the 20 week or by birth. I think the nose is pretty much set though :haha:. I'm not sure if the skull is girly or not- but I do know that baby resembles me more than my husband right now.


I would really like to know when u find out hehehehe cos it was just my instinct. Very clear scan btw:thumbup:


----------



## Scout

Almost 20 week scan with girl. I already had the Maternit21 test so knew it was a girl, but potty shot is pretty clear too... (the little white thing b/t the legs is just the arrow tech used to point it out)
 



Attached Files:







20 week potty shot2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dreambaby69

Scout said:


> Almost 20 week scan with girl. I already had the Maternit21 test so knew it was a girl, but potty shot is pretty clear too... (the little white thing b/t the legs is just the arrow tech used to point it out)

Yea pretty clear scan


----------



## BeautifulD

Can I join in? here's my 12+1 scan
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120147.png
I'll update with my 20+1 scan picture in 3 weeks 6 days :wohoo:

We're staying team yellow but I'm sure we're on team pink :)


----------



## greeneyes098

Done this morning at 9am, and midwife has confirmed we are 13 weeks tomorrow. Due Aug 3rd
 



Attached Files:







baby kay.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lovemybabaa

21 weeks xx


----------



## Willow87

after looking at these scans, I'm not 100 percent sure I am having a boy. LOL. We are team yellow anyways but my gut feeling has always been boy.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BeautifulD said:


> Can I join in? here's my 12+1 scan
> https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120147.png
> I'll update with my 20+1 scan picture in 3 weeks 6 days :wohoo:
> 
> We're staying team yellow but I'm sure we're on team pink :)

 I think ur bundle is :blue:


----------



## BeautifulD

Most ladies are on team :blue: for me :haha: 

That's fine by me :) I really don't care as long as it's healthy... It's a shame we'll all have to wait 24 weeks to find out hehe xx


----------



## Jadey121

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/2013-01-23113523-1_zps28c924a2.jpg

Heres mine from our 20 week scan we were told boy at 14.5weeks but they told girl at 20 weeks. Got our re scan tomorrow to find out for sure lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

I would say boy by the skull :) it's really nice and round :) so cute!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Jadey121 said:


> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/2013-01-23113523-1_zps28c924a2.jpg
> 
> Heres mine from our 20 week scan we were told boy at 14.5weeks but they told girl at 20 weeks. Got our re scan tomorrow to find out for sure lol.

my instinct says boy.......So i am very curious to know now. pls do come back and tell us when u confirm.:happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

Will update this afternoon  I think noy too as she did say 100% at the early scan! xx


----------



## fertiliciousx

Enekai said:


> I just had my NT scan yesterday, here it is:
> 
> https://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n377/johnlmeyer/Ultra%20Sounds/ultrasound2013012202_zpsa642369d.png
> 
> Also had the MaterniT21 test, so we'll know the gender in two weeks. We think it's a boy.

nub looks quite girly to me:shrug:


----------



## Jadey121

update from me! 

all boy so first scan was correct!


https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg

potty shot :-D. all boy!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaaaaaaa i told u ur boy hehe congrats on blue bundle hun


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats hun! xx


----------



## Enekai

fertiliciousx said:


> nub looks quite girly to me:shrug:

That's cool, we're hoping for a girl. I have no idea what to look for really in the nub theory, can you point out what you see for me please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Enekai said:


> fertiliciousx said:
> 
> 
> nub looks quite girly to me:shrug:
> 
> That's cool, we're hoping for a girl. I have no idea what to look for really in the nub theory, can you point out what you see for me please? Thanks in advance!Click to expand...

I really don't know what to look out for...I just go with my instict lol


----------



## Enekai

:blue: !!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:


Enekai said:


> :blue: !!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Just bumping for u ladies


----------



## britt1986

Sorry I don't have anymore, but here is a potty shot of our little girl. 18+6 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Beautiful11

Meet baby Hopper at 12 weeks and 4 days <3
 



Attached Files:







baby Hopper.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## boobee

Had our 20 week today, we are team PINK!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## despttc

Cute pics,girls
Here's my baby at 20w 1d
 



Attached Files:







417039.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow lovely pics ladies. Keep it coming xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

My baby girl, confirmed 5 times that she is a girl :pink: 

https://i39.tinypic.com/xbcuq8.jpg


----------



## Louise88

My boy at 20 weeks 1 day :cloud9:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y293/Kammie05/image-4.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y293/Kammie05/image-27.jpg


----------



## jodspods

My baby at 6, 10, 12 and 20 weeks! We're team yellow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jodspods

Also can you see the little face in the 20 week scan pic? Its just above babys face. We think its our angel baby looking after this baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Rose1990

My squishys pics ^.^
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130731_152741.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 13









2013-08-12 13.54.20.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beautiful11

so what do you ladies think my bundle is? :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby Hopper.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Beautiful11 said:


> so what do you ladies think my bundle is? :hugs:

:blue:


----------



## lauraairving

My little boy looks like he has big muscles, hahahahaha!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauraairving

Beautiful11 said:


> so what do you ladies think my bundle is? :hugs:

Boy x


----------



## Carpediems3

First one is 9 weeks, next two are 11.2 weeks. Feel free to guess! We won't know for four weeks! 
Unless I can't higher how to load more than 1 picture!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing_well

Any guesses for baby number 2?

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/blonde_bimbo121/16967a4b-3bf4-4f3d-ae7e-ab205761198b_zps26013f63.jpg


----------



## Carpediems3

Thanks - love seeing all these miracles of life on here!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Carpediems3

Bymp


----------



## liveandlove04

https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps2ac6d766.jpg

https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps31d42ebe.jpg


https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps15db72c3.jpg


----------



## jadeybabe88

12 week scan eny guesses ?? :)
 



Attached Files:







547222_169987963185901_1884394812_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RunningMomOf3

<------------------------- 
My little beans at 5 weeks 6 days. I won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks. But after 30 weeks, I will get weekly shots. Can't wait to see them again!!


----------



## Sophatron

13 weeks scan. X
 



Attached Files:







20130828_171609.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babyfor2

This is my little girl at 15 weeks. The gender ultrasound lasted almost a half an hour so its highly unlikely we missed a little winkey. I sure hope we didn't because my house is a sea of all things pink right now lol. I don't have the 2s gender pic on my phone right now that they gave me but I will add that my lines were horizontal. Which freaked me out. My 20 week scan is in 2 weeks xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dreambaby69

jadeybabe88 said:


> 12 week scan eny guesses ?? :)

 Boy to me:blue:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Babyfor2 said:


> This is my little girl at 15 weeks. The gender ultrasound lasted almost a half an hour so its highly unlikely we missed a little winkey. I sure hope we didn't because my house is a sea of all things pink right now lol. I don't have the 2s gender pic on my phone right now that they gave me but I will add that my lines were horizontal. Which freaked me out. My 20 week scan is in 2 weeks xxx



Awwww lovely scan hun


----------



## Dreambaby69

RunningMomOf3 said:


> <-------------------------
> My little beans at 5 weeks 6 days. I won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks. But after 30 weeks, I will get weekly shots. Can't wait to see them again!!

 Wowwwwwwwwwwwww:happydance: WOWZA!!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUN


----------



## Dreambaby69

liveandlove04 said:


> https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps2ac6d766.jpg
> 
> https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps31d42ebe.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/LiveLaughLove0416/null_zps15db72c3.jpg

BOY


----------



## Dreambaby69

Beautiful11 said:


> so what do you ladies think my bundle is? :hugs:

BOY


----------



## Katiie

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-48.jpg

My son is at the top at 12 weeks,
My YELLOW bump is at the bottom at 12 weeks :)

I think girl, my partner thinks boy. But we aren't finding out till feb!
But the top scan photo is deffo a boy ;) as he's here now AND 2 next month!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Katiie said:


> https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-48.jpg
> 
> My son is at the top at 12 weeks,
> My YELLOW bump is at the bottom at 12 weeks :)
> 
> I think girl, my partner thinks boy. But we aren't finding out till feb!
> But the top scan photo is deffo a boy ;) as he's here now AND 2 next month!

i think boy too


----------



## wannabenewmum

My scan 12 weeks 20 week scan is 30 th sept can't wait I think boy my husband swears its a girl says I ain't as aggressive as I am when pregnant with boys :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katiie

wannabenewmum said:


> My scan 12 weeks 20 week scan is 30 th sept can't wait I think boy my husband swears its a girl says I ain't as aggressive as I am when pregnant with boys :)

I think girl!


----------



## Katiie

Dreambaby69 said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-48.jpg
> 
> My son is at the top at 12 weeks,
> My YELLOW bump is at the bottom at 12 weeks :)
> 
> I think girl, my partner thinks boy. But we aren't finding out till feb!
> But the top scan photo is deffo a boy ;) as he's here now AND 2 next month!
> 
> i think boy tooClick to expand...

How comes? I'm curious!
The pictures are SOOOO different. 

Skull shape for example..


----------



## jodspods

Between legs with ankles crossed at right and knees to the left of picture!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jodspods

Baby kept obscuring their face with their hand but here's a little yawn!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dreambaby69

bump


----------



## perfectangels

heres mine at 12w2d!

https://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad45/mrspatterson1988/baby.jpg
https://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad45/mrspatterson1988/baby11.jpg


----------



## Dreambaby69

I was going to say boy and then saw u already found out. Congrats x


----------



## perfectangels

thanks!


----------



## Dwee

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/wetfart/87add614-9948-4f12-9c28-e8a186e0a3f6.jpg

Found out yesterday we are having a little girl! <3 Was so convinced it was a boy. Super shocked! And here she is giving us the thumbs-up x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ha ha ha love it x


----------



## smiller1404

My baby at 19 weeks ! Couldn't get a potty shot so we are still team yellow !! What do you think, girl or boy?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump for any ladies that want to add their scan or compare x


----------

